# Hr23, Is It Real



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

I just had a tech supervisor out to my house for a trouble shoot. He determined that my hr21-200 was defective , as it was not reading the HD signals through the b-band converters. And yes the b-band was new and yes the multi switch was replaced. He is coming back out tomorrow with the new hr23-(600 if I recall). Does this box exist, if so what is the spec on it? He did mention that the b-bands are buitl into the box.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

There is a H23-600 (HD receiver non DVR).


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

HR22 = HD-DVR
H23 = HD Receiver

There is no HR23 at this time.


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

He must have meant hr22. Which HDDVR has the b-bands built into it?


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

stblake10 said:


> He must have meant hr22. Which HDDVR has the b-bands built into it?


From what I have heard the HR23 has built in B-Band Converters but I don't think it is out yet.


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

That must be the box I am getting tomorrow. He did say that the NEW boxes had the b-bands built into them. He did say it was an HR23-(not sure about the later part of the #). But I am certain of it.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

As I have been corrected myself:

In fact these receivers do NOT have BBCs built in, but rather don't need them because they have wide-band tuners that were not previously available. The new tuners don't need the 250-750 band shifted; they can decode them as-is.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> That must be the box I am getting tomorrow. He did say that the NEW boxes had the b-bands built into them. He did say it was an HR23-(not sure about the later part of the #). But I am certain of it.


I'll be curious to know what you end up with...


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

The tech/sup will be out at the house today. I will update this thread later. If I can get some pics off I'll add them in. The HR21-200 that I have, hesaid that he has seen alot of issues with them accepting the b-band converster signals. Is there any specs on the hr23-###?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

stblake10 said:


> The tech/sup will be out at the house today. I will update this thread later. If I can get some pics off I'll add them in. The HR21-200 that I have, hesaid that he has seen alot of issues with them accepting the b-band converster signals. Is there any specs on the hr23-###?


At this point, there is not HR23-### .. The H23-600 is a standalone HD receiver that does not require a b-band converter. It is not a DVR. So if the tech brings this out to you, you won't have any way to record. My guess is that you will get an HR22-100, but please do let us know if you get something weird.


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

I will report back. It was weird when he stested the two lines feeding the box. One line (both w/b-band) had a high % and the other had 25-30% lower strength. When he removed the b-band from the line that was the weaker the box was fine. Now I assume the hr21-200 is the HDDVR. So what HDDVR box do I have an option of getting, if he said the box he is bringing dies not need the b-bands?


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> I will report back. It was weird when he stested the two lines feeding the box. One line (both w/b-band) had a high % and the other had 25-30% lower strength. When he removed the b-band from the line that was the weaker the box was fine. Now I assume the hr21-200 is the HDDVR. So what HDDVR box do I have an option of getting, if he said the box he is bringing dies not need the b-bands?


 There are plenty of options. They have the HR21-700 Hr21-100 Hr21-200 HR22-100 etc....etc.... Maybe he meant the HR22-100. which I have and does need the BBC's. Let us know what he brings. Many are interested in it


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Another possibility is that you will be converted to SWM, which does not require the use of b-band converters.

Carl


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

My guess is that the tech simply mixed up the H23 and the HR21/22.


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

I know that I am not getting the SWM set up. He is trained on it, but the cost is expensive.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> I know that I am not getting the SWM set up. He is trained on it, but the cost is expensive.


Not that expensive any longer, but policy for D* is not to "upgrade" current customers I believe. User Roberte here can answer that better. The H23 doesn't use BBC's. Rumor has it there may be another HDVR+ comng out in the future that would use that same tech. It just hasn't been seen yet


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

So what DVR did you get.


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

I am guessing he did not get an HR23???


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Starchy77 said:


> I am guessing he did not get an HR23???


 Probably not


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

I got a call from the sup. and he said that the box he and I discussed was at the warehouse. He is going to deliver it today. I hope this works. I will reply later this evening.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Please post pictures, too, if it is in fact an HR23.


----------



## BrianArmer (Aug 30, 2006)

I noticed HR23 referenced on this DirecTV web page (HD Overview -> What you need): 
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=3420012

"DIRECTV offers two receivers designed for HD broadcasts: The DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR (model number HR20, HR21, HR22, or HR23) or DIRECTV HD Receiver (model number H20, H21, or H23). "


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

BrianArmer said:


> I noticed HR23 referenced on this DirecTV web page (HD Overview -> What you need):
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=3420012
> 
> "DIRECTV offers two receivers designed for HD broadcasts: The DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR (model number HR20, HR21, HR22, or HR23) or DIRECTV HD Receiver (model number H20, H21, or H23). "


 I knew it. So it does exist. I wonder what the specs are. He did say that it does not need the b-band converters. Thnx for the post.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

BrianArmer said:


> I noticed HR23 referenced on this DirecTV web page (HD Overview -> What you need):
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=3420012
> 
> "DIRECTV offers two receivers designed for HD broadcasts: The DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR (model number HR20, HR21, HR22, or HR23) or DIRECTV HD Receiver (model number H20, H21, or H23). "


 :eek2: . Now you have gone and done it


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I think it's time for one the guys in the know to start the "HR23-It's Real" thread


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I'll be curious to know what you end up with...


What happened to not changing the avatar? Lose another bet?

Rich


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

kturcotte said:


> I think it's time for one the guys in the know to start the "HR23-It's Real" thread


Not yet...lets see if someone gets one


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

If, I get the mysterious hr23 I will post some pictures. And the bidding will begin on who gets a first crack on the "HR23 it's real" thread.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> If, I get the mysterious hr23 I will post some pictures. And the bidding will begin on who gets a first crack on the "HR23 it's real" thread.


I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

I hope so. This is like Christmas eve and the moring could not come any sooner. I will have to say that if the new box does not come with OTA I will not be disappointed. Never used, so, no biggie.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> I hope so. This is like Christmas eve and the moring could not come any sooner. I will have to say that if the new box does not come with OTA I will not be disappointed. Never used, so, no biggie.


 HR22 doesn't have OTA...


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

BrianArmer said:


> I noticed HR23 referenced on this DirecTV web page (HD Overview -> What you need):
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=3420012
> 
> "DIRECTV offers two receivers designed for HD broadcasts: The DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR (model number HR20, HR21, HR22, or HR23) or DIRECTV HD Receiver (model number H20, H21, or H23). "


Good find.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

kturcotte said:


> I think it's time for one the guys in the know to start the "HR23-It's Real" thread


Dunno, if this one pans out like the HR22 gonna start to wonder if we have see the last of the first looks....


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

lol maybe it has a bigger hard drive like the HR22, with built in bbc.


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

Now the speculating begins.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

yep thats all we do all day...sit around the computer and speculate about directv boxes...and day dream about them.


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey, maybe this box will have DLB capabilities. On second thought, not a chance. Just dreaming.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> Hey, maybe this box will have DLB capabilities. On second thought, not a chance. Just dreaming.


lol told you.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

i want at least an HR21 but the girlfriend wont let me..."we dont need it, were fine with what we have..." shes crazy! i just want one cause of the color tho


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

I had the hr20-700, got replaced by the tech recently. I now have the hr21-200. I like the shiny black look.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

/me taps foot

Will that installer get there already?!?!?!?!?


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> I had the hr20-700, got replaced by the tech recently. I now have the hr21-200. I like the shiny black look.


i know, i like the color and i would be a bonus if i got an hr22...dont need the space already have an external hdd 1tb but nice to just use one hd


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

turey22 said:


> lol maybe it has a bigger hard drive like the HR22, with built in bbc.


That would be my guess as well.


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is my wish list for it.

1. bigger HD
2. OTA (allthough I don't use it. Would be nice)
3. faster toggling
4. DLB (not gonna happen) 
5. 1080p light on the front plate
*any other suggestions?


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> Here is my wish list for it.
> 
> 1. bigger HD
> 2. OTA (allthough I don't use it. Would be nice)
> ...


 why is DLB not gonna happer. Maybe on the Tivo version next year it will be possible.....maybe


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> why is DLB not gonna happer. Maybe on the Tivo version next year it will be possible.....maybe


I have the TIVO DVR40, it's a nice feature. I heard in other posts that DLB is not on anyones radar for a feature to be added.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> I have the TIVO DVR40, it's a nice feature. I heard in other posts that DLB is not on anyones radar for a feature to be added.


 That may or not be correct. DLB may not be part of the HRxx's, but sometime in the next 18 months there is going to be new software available. This may enable or may not enable DLB. Stay tuned for that one. Since its a hot topic around here. It won't take long to get out to everyone. If it were to become reality. I don't miss the feature most of the time, but during football season it would be nice


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm heading home. I'll chat in what box I got in a couple of days. JUST KIDDING!!!! The sup/tech should be at the house around 5pm est.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Well, let’s look at this from the pessimist’s point of view!  The HR21 deleted OTA, but can use the AM21. The HR22 deleted the ability to use the AM21. What do you think will get deleted from the HR23?  Maybe it will have only one satellite and require a SWM?  No analog outputs maybe? :nono2: Oh, I know – no IR remote capability – it will use RF only so everyone with a universal remote will be SOL!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

What do you mean the HR22 deleted the ability to use an AM21?


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> I'm heading home. I'll chat in what box I got in a couple of days. JUST KIDDING!!!! The sup/tech should be at the house around 5pm est.


DAMN! why so late?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Anyone remember this old commercial? If you do, you have that Carly Simon song stuck in your head now :lol:


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Anyone remember this old commercial? If you do, you have that Carly Simon song stuck in your head now :lol:


:lol: I have never seen that commercial. That is a pretty funny one.

That's what we all love here.. Anticipation.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Then Mr. Hayes, I presume you are under 35


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Then Mr. Hayes, I presume you are under 35


Nope. But, you are close. I am 38. I am surprised I missed that one.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Boy - this thread is REALLY starting to look like an anticipation thread  :lol:

Well?? Its 4:30... did the tech get there early?

I anticipate a great big letdown in about 45 minutes and the rapid death of this thread!

Chris


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

This sucks! I need to leave the office in about 15 minutes.... Now I'll need to get on here at home tonight too so I can keep up!

And I have an install coming on Saturday for another HRXX...... wonder if I can get the 23!


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

waiting patiently.........4:55 by my clock........


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> What do you mean the HR22 deleted the ability to use an AM21?


Is that not the case? I thought it did not accept the AM21 (but was slated for future release).


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

rudeney said:


> Is that not the case? I thought it did not accept the AM21 (but was slated for future release).


But, that doesn't mean it was deleted.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

rich584 said:


> What happened to not changing the avatar? Lose another bet?
> 
> Rich


I was waiting to see when you'd notice. :lol: Don't worry, it's going back tomorrow. Blame AirRocker. Or my fantasy football scrubs.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

mhayes70 said:


> But, that doesn't mean it was deleted.


 I should try it tonight. I have both


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I was waiting to see when you'd notice. :lol: Don't worry, it's going back tomorrow. Blame AirRocker. Or my fantasy football scrubs.


 Everyone noticed your avatar :lol: ...we just thought it was borderline to say anything. You may have been really upset when you first had to change it


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Unless one of you would care to correct me, I believe there is no reason AM21 wouldn't work with HR22.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I would think the AM21 will work for every model of HD DVR or maybe HD receiver they would make from now on after the HR20 and H20.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Unless one of you would care to correct me, I believe there is no reason AM21 wouldn't work with HR22.


 I would think so too, but if they think it shouldn't. I say i'll try it later and see. Can't hurt...the question is when if ever will it work with my retired H21  .


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

MIAMI1683 said:


> I would think so too, but if they think it shouldn't. I say i'll try it later and see. Can't hurt...the question is when if ever will it work with my retired H21  .


It will probably work better on a non-recording H21 than it does on an HR21, that's for sure.  I've given up using it entirely. /steve


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Steve said:


> It will probably work better on a non-recording H21 than it does on an HR21, that's for sure.  I've given up using it entirely. /steve


 Sorry to hear. It worked perfectly for my HR21 now I guess we'll see about the HR22.....since I have Hd locals I don't use it much.....It hasn't been hooked up lately


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

mhayes70 said:


> But, that doesn't mean it was deleted.


My post was just silliness anyhow. I used the word "deleted" meaning something that worked on a prior model that doesn't work on the new model.



Stuart Sweet said:


> Unless one of you would care to correct me, I believe there is no reason AM21 wouldn't work with HR22.


I could have sworn that the HR22 would not work with the AM21, but I did a search and I can't find that. All I see is that the H21 won't accept the AM21, so I guess I am confused (and it certainly wouldn't be the first time nor will it be the last). :allthumbs

If the HR22 will work with the AM21, there must be something it can't do - I mean, D* couldn't possibly give us a receiver that has upgrades *and* continues to do everything its predecessor did! That would be completely unexpected! 

OK, so, back the "anticipation" (and why does this remind me of Friday nights?)&#8230;


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

again no word. The HR23 is on the website.....the installer may have been mistaken....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Websites have been known to be wrong in the past, even this one.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

MIAMI1683 said:


> again no word. The HR23 is on the website.....the installer may have been mistaken....


Or missed the appointment. THAT would be a shocker. :sure:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

rudeney said:


> I could have sworn that the HR22 would not work with the AM21, but I did a search and I can't find that. All I see is that the H21 won't accept the AM21, so I guess I am confused (and it certainly wouldn't be the first time nor will it be the last). :allthumbs


The latter would be correct .. the H21 is slated to have support for the AM21 but does not at this time. The HR22 is an HR21 with a bigger HDD so there is no reason for the HR22 to not support the AM21. I do believe that at least for a short time, folks with only an HR22 (no HR21) where having trouble ordering an AM21 from the website. That problem may have been corrected, though.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Websites have been known to be wrong in the past, even this one.


 This is true  . Maybe the person mis-typed :lol: . It could happen


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Cmon... its 6pm. Does he have no RESPECT for our time! !rolling


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

Maybe he's afraid of going off-topic


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Everyone noticed your avatar :lol: ...we just thought it was borderline to say anything. You may have been really upset when you first had to change it


12 more hours. 12 more hours. 12 more hours.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Sorry to hear. It worked perfectly for my HR21 now I guess we'll see about the HR22.....since I have Hd locals I don't use it much.....It hasn't been hooked up lately


It's OK on 30 minute recordings, but I really wanted to use the AM21 to record games because of the superior MPEG-2 trickplay. Once I get into about an hour of playback, trickplay on these recordings acts like it's stuck in the mud. Others have had similar issues. I've tried two different AM-21's on two different HR21-700's. /steve


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Its almost 7pm... cmon - we need to know!!!...

If he doesn't hurry up this thread is going to venture into the realm of Bigfoot, Russia, base64, and avatar discussion (uh oh... already there)


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I was waiting to see when you'd notice. :lol: Don't worry, it's going back tomorrow. Blame AirRocker. Or my fantasy football scrubs.


You're welcome... :lol:


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

AirRocker said:


> You're welcome... :lol:


So what is it? Mrs. AirRocker???


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi everyone. Well it's 8:09 and the supervisor has not come as of yet. I am going to call the case management number and do some talking (if you know what I mean).


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

He did say that he would be here at the end of his shift.


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

I just talked to a CSR in the case management dept. and she did confirm that there is a hr23-100 & hr23-600 (the dif is the manufacturer) which is VERY new. I called and left a message for the sup to call me back.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

BudShark said:


> So what is it? Mrs. AirRocker???


!rolling


stblake10 said:


> Hi everyone. Well it's 8:09 and the supervisor has not come as of yet. I am going to call the case management number and do some talking (if you know what I mean).


I'm going out on a limb and saying I don't think it's happenin' tonight.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i dont think you are getting anything tonight


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

What are some of the recommendations as to what I should do. I did call case management and informed them that the supervisor had not come yet. She did say that his last job would be 8pm. So, if I don't get the call or "no show" tonight. I WILL get the hr23 and a solution.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> What are some of the recommendations as to what I should do. I did call case management and informed them that the supervisor had not come yet. She did say that his last job would be 8pm. So, if I don't get the call or "no show" tonight. I WILL get the hr23 and a solution.


What if you don't get an HR23?


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> What if you don't get an HR23?


 The answer is. I will get one. If it was PROMISED to me and this failure to "follow-up" with a call should speak volumes as to apologize for the mishap. At the very leats I should get what the supervisor said I would get to "fix" the issue. Would everyone agree?


----------



## jeffreydj (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, they can only provide what is available. If for some reason they were confused and the HR-23 is unavailable, I don't think you'd have any recourse. They can't give you what they don't have and can't get.

Now, if it *IS* available -- and it's presumptive that it is -- then they should get it for you


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> The answer is. I will get one. If it was PROMISED to me and this failure to "follow-up" with a call should speak volumes as to apologize for the mishap. At the very leats I should get what the supervisor said I would get to "fix" the issue. Would everyone agree?


I agree that you should get something that fixes your issue. I don't agree that you should be demanding a receiver that has yet to hit the field.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

BudShark said:


> So what is it? Mrs. AirRocker???


Here is your answer.... _and_ my response...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So anyone know if Pace (-700's) are still making HR's? It seems like the HR22 and the now supposed HR23 are both made by -100's (I can't remember who makes the -100's, sorry).

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> So anyone know if Pace (-700's) are still making HR's? It seems like the HR22 and the now supposed HR23 are both made by -100's (I can't remember who makes the -100's, sorry).
> 
> Thanks


It used to be RCA/Thompson, but somebody bought "the line".
Pace still seems to be pushing out their -700s
Samsung their -200s
I haven't heard of LG pushing out a DVR yet, but they are the *H23*-600


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

stblake10 said:


> What are some of the recommendations as to what I should do. I did call case management and informed them that the supervisor had not come yet. She did say that his last job would be 8pm. So, if I don't get the call or "no show" tonight. I WILL get the hr23 and a solution.


I read something somwhere on here that if a tech misses a scheduled appointment that you were entitled to some kind of a credit or something. It was something that really made up for it but I can't remember what it was. I would definately be calling and asking for something. Its almost 11pm on the east coast.


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

joshjr said:


> I read something somwhere on here that if a tech misses a scheduled appointment that you were entitled to some kind of a credit or something. It was something that really made up for it but I can't remember what it was. I would definately be calling and asking for something. Its almost 11pm on the east coast.


 I know. I wonder if the tech/sup is affraid to call. And maybe he can't fufill the HR23 box. If anyone knows what sort of compensation I can get due to a misssed call or "no show" I would appreciate it.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> I know. I wonder if the tech/sup is affraid to call. And maybe he can't fufill the HR23 box. If anyone knows what sort of compensation I can get due to a misssed call or "no show" I would appreciate it.


If I'm not mistaken, it's a $100 credit...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> If I'm not mistaken, it's a $100 credit...


and a refurb'd HR20 :lol:


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

This guy had something similar happen and got $100 credit added to his account. I have a phone number to the VP of Customer Service if needed. Let me know.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=139944


----------



## jimmyt (Mar 9, 2005)

I received $100 credit and $20 off for 6 months - this was in February of this year. Installer was 6 hours late when the credits were given (and eventually did not show)


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

The link to the DirecTV website HD page no longer mentions the HR23, or the H23. Quick change.

_HD Receiver
Make sure you have an HD capable receiver. DIRECTV offers two receivers designed for HD broadcasts: The DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR (model number HR20, HR21, or HR22) or DIRECTV HD Receiver (model number H20 or H21). On the front of the receiver, look for a sticker inside the small door where the Access Card is located. You'll find the model number under the letters MDL or next to the word "Model." If there is no door on the front of your receiver or if you do not have a receiver with the model number HR20/HR21/HR22 or H20/H21, you can order one _


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Groundhog45 said:


> The link to the DirecTV website HD page no longer mentions the HR23, or the H23. Quick change.
> 
> _HD Receiver
> Make sure you have an HD capable receiver. DIRECTV offers two receivers designed for HD broadcasts: The DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR (model number HR20, HR21, or HR22) or DIRECTV HD Receiver (model number H20 or H21). On the front of the receiver, look for a sticker inside the small door where the Access Card is located. You'll find the model number under the letters MDL or next to the word "Model." If there is no door on the front of your receiver or if you do not have a receiver with the model number HR20/HR21/HR22 or H20/H21, you can order one _


ROTFLMAO Damage control teams are in place and ready to roll.

If anything this should just serve as reinforcement of the the one simple fact;

There is no guarantee of what hardware you will get.

Almost every thread I have seen in the past 3 months that had someone promised X hardware, they have NOT gotten it. It sucks, but it is what it is.

D* hardware delivery is like a box of chocolates.......


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Groundhog45 said:


> The link to the DirecTV website HD page no longer mentions the HR23, or the H23. Quick change.
> 
> _HD Receiver
> Make sure you have an HD capable receiver. DIRECTV offers two receivers designed for HD broadcasts: The DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR (model number HR20, HR21, or HR22) or DIRECTV HD Receiver (model number H20 or H21). On the front of the receiver, look for a sticker inside the small door where the Access Card is located. You'll find the model number under the letters MDL or next to the word "Model." If there is no door on the front of your receiver or if you do not have a receiver with the model number HR20/HR21/HR22 or H20/H21, you can order one _


wow, that didnt take long:lol:


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

jimmyt said:


> I received $100 credit and $20 off for 6 months - this was in February of this year. Installer was 6 hours late when the credits were given (and eventually did not show)


Your lucky! I have had several missed appointments, no shows and cancellations and gotten absolutely nothing from DTV. I haven't complained about it because I am going on my 3rd free HRXX model on Saturday, plus a free AM21. If they dont show again on Saturday, though, I will definitely be making a big stink about it!


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

dave29 said:


> wow, that didnt take long:lol:


 and who says they don't read these threads  . Looks like that was posted a little early


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

rahlquist said:


> ROTFLMAO Damage control teams are in place and ready to roll.
> 
> If anything this should just serve as reinforcement of the the one simple fact;
> 
> ...


I can understand no guarantees on what you get, we would generaly all like to have the latest DVR or the DVR with the features we prefer such as OA. But I think DTV needs to have a way in certain cases such as when they foul up an order, as happened in my case twice, that they can look after a customer and give them the unit they request. That would be good PR.

Details on my quest to add a HDDVR :
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=139141


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

AirRocker said:


> Here is your answer.... _and_ my response...


!rolling :lol:

Wait...  Mrs. Rocker is Whitney Houston??? :lol:


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

Good Morning Everyone,

I still don't have a call yet. Any suggestions on how long I should wait until I call case management? Also I believe I have a good case to get the box that the sup/tech said would take care of the issue. I his words "I have seen issues with the HR21-200 not recognizing the b-bands".


VP of Customer Service


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

ive had issues with local office sups saying they will go out to the house an other day and dont show up. i recommend for you to call directv again so they can at least schedule a service call for a tech to be out there. case management can do that for you


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

ticmxman said:


> I can understand no guarantees on what you get, we would generaly all like to have the latest DVR or the DVR with the features we prefer such as OA. But I think DTV needs to have a way in certain cases such as when they foul up an order, as happened in my case twice, that they can look after a customer and give them the unit they request. That would be good PR.
> 
> Details on my quest to add a HDDVR :
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=139141


Oh I wont argue with you one bit that they seriously need to rethink their ordering process and fast. With things like SWM, an the HR22 in the pipe NOW and customers being unable to get replacement parts of comparable nature without a MAJOR amount of work on the customers part is just plain silly. As posed in another thread, say I bought a HR22 when it was released what a month ago, and it worked fine for the first 110 days. Currently if it died, and I called D* to get a replacement say under the protection plan, there is no way to get me the HR22 through standard channels. Thats a major failing. I didnt run out and pay $169-$200 for something that I want you to downgrade if it fails because youre unwilling to adopt a better parts management system.

The problems your having with the DVR coming with no BBC is just stupid bean counting gone insane. A BBC is sold by weaknees ( http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-directv-parts.php ) for $20 that means in all likelihood the cost for a BBC to D* is under $5. So at worst leaving the BBC in a outgoing DVR would cost them $10. Not leaving it and having it needed on delivery, thats a $20 + per incident charge for them, figuring the $10 for the BBBC, + .25 hour CSR time (at least) at $8-10/hour so figure at least $2 and plus any freebie given to the customer to make them happy, plus a second round of shipping at least $7-8. (these are all just estimates but I think it makes the point).

D*'s old methods of 'give them a working setup at the cheapest cost' is a good idea, however now they are starting to branch out into more technology that makes certain pieces incompatible with others, and some parts better than others and allowing customers to acquire the better components outside normal channels while preventing them from getting replacements directly from D*. Something needs to change, and its not the number of freebies you can toss a customer to make em happy.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> I still don't have a call yet. Any suggestions on how long I should wait until I call case management? Also I believe I have a good case to get the box that the sup/tech said would take care of the issue. I his words "I have seen issues with the HR21-200 not recognizing the b-bands".


I wouldn't wait. You now have a missed appointment, get on the horn and start making some cages rattle. A no show is only tolerable if there is a darn good excuse if there was no phone warning.

As for getting what you were promised I think you're going to find that maybe the techs information was as reliable as his scheduling.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> I still don't have a call yet. Any suggestions on how long I should wait until I call case management? Also I believe I have a good case to get the box that the sup/tech said would take care of the issue. I his words "I have seen issues with the HR21-200 not recognizing the b-bands".
> 
> VP of Customer Service


I have also seen the HR21-200 have some 771 issues. The hr21-700 my friend has now is fine. I would call and be polite. You know the drill. Get an answer. Maybe it would be better if you brought your hopes down to the HR22-100 though


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

rahlquist said:


> The problems your having with the DVR coming with no BBC is just stupid bean counting gone insane.


Except on the H23-600 it uses a wide-band tuner .. There is no reason to "convert" the B-Band at all .. :shrug:


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is an update. Just spoke to the sup/tech and he did'nt get done with his last job until 10pm. He did'nt want to call as I have little ones asleep. And that I can understand. I did tell him that next time a call after 9pm is acceptable. He did say that he only has three service calls today. I had asked what box he was delivering to me. He said the HR23 box (has a couple and should not be a problem getting one). I then called case management and informed them that the sup/tech will be at my house this afternoon. I brought up the missed call and compensation. The case worker did say that ones the case is closed out that some sort of compensation will be discussed.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Except on the H23-600 it uses a wide-band tuner .. There is no reason to "convert" the B-Band at all .. :shrug:


Where applicable Doug LOL. The comment in this case was geared to the poster who was talking about his escapades with HRxx that needed them but didnt come with them.


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Except on the H23-600 it uses a wide-band tuner .. There is no reason to "convert" the B-Band at all .. :shrug:


 Good point. The case worker at D* did say that because they have had issues with the "771", which may be due to some boxes not accepting the b-band and that is why they are migrating to this new box. He did say that it is an available box for the public.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

rahlquist said:


> ROTFLMAO Damage control teams are in place and ready to roll.
> 
> If anything this should just serve as reinforcement of the the one simple fact;
> 
> ...


I requested for a HR20 a month ago and that is what was installed much to everyones suprise. I was told it was about a milliont to one shot of getting it but guess I was the 1 in that million.


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

So, at the very least a $100 credit could be requested. Any other thoughts out there from anyone?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Pure speculation here - the secret test team needs to get the HR23 first look finished so it can be posted any day now.


----------



## BIG_RED13 (Apr 12, 2008)

carl6 said:


> Pure speculation here - the secret test team needs to get the HR23 first look finished so it can be posted any day now.


:nono2: :nono2:


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

BIG_RED13 said:


> :nono2: :nono2:


Nice Avatar!


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

well, i have a hddvr install for 10-10am. i am expecting whatever they want to give me as long as its a black unit...i might just demand whatever like everyone else does. seems like thats the cool thing to do lol


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

turey22 said:


> well, i have a hddvr install for 10-10am. i am expecting whatever they want to give me as long as its a black unit...i might just demand whatever like everyone else does. seems like thats the cool thing to do lol


I have mine on Saturday.... I will request an HR22 (or HR23 I guess  ) if the guy has one on the truck - otherwise I'll take whatever they give me. Beggars cant be choosers!


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

In my case, the tech offered to get me the the hr23 box. I'm not gonna say no.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Pure speculation here - the secret test team needs to get the HR23 first look finished so it can be posted any day now.


 ohhhh boy :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> In my case, the tech offered to get me the the hr23 box. I'm not gonna say no.


 My suggestion is. If he comes with an actual HR23. Then no credit is needed. Take the box and thank him for his hard work. D* charges back the HSP's for the credits they give you


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

BudShark said:


> Nice Avatar!


 Is not :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

turey22 said:


> well, i have a hddvr install for 10-10am.


Wow, that's a pretty tight window to shoot for. :lol:


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

Starchy77 said:


> I have mine on Saturday.... I will request an HR22 (or HR23 I guess  ) if the guy has one on the truck - otherwise I'll take whatever they give me. Beggars cant be choosers!


i am going to try to get a NEW one but if its a refurb, well let it be


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Wow, that's a pretty tight window to shoot for. :lol:


i mean oct 10, 2008 from 8-12


----------



## jgriffin7 (Feb 16, 2007)

dave29 said:


> i dont think you are getting anything tonight


That's what she said. :lol:


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

So how about them Gators?


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

so i say he wont get an hr23...not to be negative, may sound like i am, but the tech prob cant get his hands on one. i hope he does so he can post pictures and say he has one but i dont know with the techs now in days.


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

turey22 said:


> so i say he wont get an hr23...not to be negative, may sound like i am, but the tech prob cant get his hands on one. i hope he does so he can post pictures and say he has one but i dont know with the techs now in days.


I talked to the tech this am and he said he has a couple on the truck and should not be a problem getting one to me this evening. I hope it is an HR213. And of course I will post pics. As for the detailed pics (opening it up and taking pics) I'll leave that one for the more savy folks to do. But I will do my best. Who knows, if I get one and confirm it, that may give those secretly testing it to the green light to "first look" it.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

stblake10 said:


> I hope it is an *HR213*


Oh no... :nono: Here we go!

Somebody... quick - check the website. I wonder if the HR213 is "2 Tuners, 1 OTA, and 3 Buffers"!!!!! :lol:


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

stblake10 said:


> I talked to the tech this am and he said he has a couple on the truck and should not be a problem getting one to me this evening. I hope it is an HR213. And of course I will post pics. As for the detailed pics (opening it up and taking pics) I'll leave that one for the more savy folks to do. But I will do my best. Who knows, if I get one and confirm it, that may give those secretly testing it to the green light to "first look" it.


HR213, how many new HD DVR's are there?

My installer asked me why I requested an HR22, instead of the HR23. He said he installed several of them. When I began to question if he meant an H23, he then started to back pedal. I will be looking forward to your post, after you receive the HRXX DVR.


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

It's funny, because I spoke to two people in the case management department at D* and both have confirmed it's existence. I was told it is going to be the box going forward that will alleviate some of the b-band issues some are having with the hr21 & hr22 boxes. It has the new wide band tuner in it.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I am very curious to see the specs on this DVR.  Sounds like it has some upgrades/fixes on it.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

stblake10 said:


> It's funny, because I spoke to two people in the case management department at D* and both have confirmed it's existence. I was told it is going to be the box going forward that will alleviate some of the b-band issues some are having with the hr21 & hr22 boxes. It has the new wide band tuner in it.


You may be right, so I'm looking forward to seeing what you get.

Since I have the SWM LNB and HR22's, I don't have any b-band's either.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

The standard level of anticipation mixed with doubt shall exist until:

A) The Shadow who knows everything says there is an HR23 or
B) Photographic evidence, capable of withstanding scrutiny, is published..

We just have to be careful. We all got burned by the Bigfoot fiasco of a couple weeks ago... many good Georgians lost their lives in the fight to protect Bigfoot... and it just turned out to be a rubber suit :nono2:


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> You may be right, so I'm looking forward to seeing what you get.
> 
> Since I have the SWM LNB and HR22's, I don't have any b-band's either.


So with SWM you dont need BBC?


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

rahlquist said:


> So with SWM you dont need BBC?


No you don't.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> I talked to the tech this am and he said he has a couple on the truck and should not be a problem getting one to me this evening. I hope it is an HR213. And of course I will post pics. As for the detailed pics (opening it up and taking pics) I'll leave that one for the more savy folks to do. But I will do my best. Who knows, if I get one and confirm it, that may give those secretly testing it to the green light to "first look" it.


Maybe they are already testing it? they prob wont need yours man.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> I am very curious to see the specs on this DVR.  Sounds like it has some upgrades/fixes on it.


Probably just remove the need for BBC's, and a larger hard drive. I'd guess it would probably be running software very similar to the HR20/21.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

kturcotte said:


> Probably just remove the need for BBC's, and a larger hard drive. I'd guess it would probably be running software very similar to the HR20/21.


Yeah, that was kind of my guess.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

BudShark said:


> The standard level of anticipation mixed with doubt shall exist until:
> 
> A) The Shadow who knows everything says there is an HR23 or
> B) Photographic evidence, capable of withstanding scrutiny, is published..
> ...


Careful Bud. Don't want to get your hand slapped. Mine is almost too sore to type anymore


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

This is still an uncomfirmed report though. Untill someone sees it it doesn't exist.


----------



## Tinymon (Sep 21, 2007)

I've got a tech here at the house now and he says the HR23 exists but they are rolling it out and it is not available everywhere right now.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Tinymon said:


> I've got a tech here at the house now and he says the HR23 exists but they are rolling it out and it is not available everywhere right now.


Nope... 2nd hand. Not confirmed.

NEXT!


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

This is by far my favorite thread on dbstalk today.

ATTN MODS: There should be a daily award for best thread.


----------



## Tinymon (Sep 21, 2007)

And you probably want to actually see the Aliens before you think they exist.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Tinymon said:


> I've got a tech here at the house now and he says the HR23 exists but they are rolling it out and it is not available everywhere right now.


 Did ya see it :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

ATARI said:


> This is by far my favorite thread on dbstalk today.
> 
> ATTN MODS: There should be a daily award for best thread.


+1 have refreshed this more than the anticipation thread last week.


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is an update. The box is at the house BUT the issue still remains with the HD channels having issues. So, he is not going to give me the new box, instead he is going to replace the line coming off the sat to the multi switch. Sorry for the ALMOST pics.


----------



## Tinymon (Sep 21, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> Did ya see it :lol: :lol: :lol: .


Nope, but Aliens do exist...I swear it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am at work getting this info from the wife. He can't give me the box or hel will get in trouble as there is nothing wrong with the old box. And his office would be charged for the $199 for the box.


----------



## Tinymon (Sep 21, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> Here is an update. The box is at the house BUT the issue still remains with the HD channels having issues. So, he is not going to give me the new box, instead he is going to replace the line coming off the sat to the multi switch. Sorry for the ALMOST pics.


Ask if you can snap a pic.


----------



## noursegod (Dec 19, 2006)

stblake10 said:


> Here is an update. The box is at the house BUT the issue still remains with the HD channels having issues. So, he is not going to give me the new box, instead he is going to replace the line coming off the sat to the multi switch. Sorry for the ALMOST pics.


So was it an hr23? and if so, will he let you take a picture of it before he packs up? Or could you sneak one while he is working on replacing the line?


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

Talk about bait and switch!

SMK


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

HR23 = BigFoot

This is almost like watching that press conference!!! :lol:


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am at work. So the pics are not gonn happen. But he did confirm with me over the phone that it is at the house now. He is going to e-mail me over some pics and the specs.


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

The issue was that there were no in-line amps to boost the signal. Go figure.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

BudShark said:


> HR23 = BigFoot
> 
> This is almost like watching that press conference!!! :lol:


 Yup and everybody here is the sucker :lol: :lol: .


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

*cough*yeahright*cough*

Sorry, had something in my throat.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> The issue was that there were no in-line amps to boost the signal. Go figure.


I don't think I'm familiar with in-line amps. Did he give you any more information?

Mike


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

turey22 said:


> Maybe they are already testing it? they prob wont need yours man.


sorry i didnt pay close attention to your post sorry


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> *cough*yeahright*cough*
> 
> Sorry, had something in my throat.


LMAO


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

stblake10 said:


> I am at work getting this info from the wife. He can't give me the box or hel will get in trouble as there is nothing wrong with the old box. And his office would be charged for the $199 for the box.


BUY IT!!!!


----------



## jeffreydj (Aug 17, 2008)

Was anyone home? Just get them to snap a picture of the box that clearly shows its an HR-23 ...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> I don't think I'm familiar with in-line amps. Did he give you any more information?
> 
> Mike


Long cable runs need "a boost". The one I had was 10dB.

For those still "wondering": DirecTV has announced in their SWM training PDF that HR22 & HR23s are coming this year.
We've seen the HR22, so "it's only time" before the HR23 starts showing up. Maybe "soon" :lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jeffreydj said:


> Was anyone home? Just get them to snap a picture of the box that clearly shows its an HR-23 ...


Clearly that's not possible - it's already darted back into the woods... while we were fumbling to get new batteries loaded into the camera... oops, lens cap still on... and... POOF! it's gone. Like Kaiser Sose. :lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Let me guess...it has Tivo on it, too!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

OK, we've all had our fun, time to close this one down...


----------

